# Feeling 95% OK



## frony (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm very excited bout this, but in the last five days or so, I've been feeling nearly almost ok.

I am battling with this "only" for about 4 months, but I feel like my DP/DR days are soon gonna be over. I say "only" because at first I felt really low-spirited after reading the stories of all the poor people that have been struggling with this thing for years and decades, and I really feel for them. But I must say that the fact, that I found this site, and more importantly that through this site I found out, what is the cause of all my problems, helped the most.

I think that quick recognition of one's situation is vital in the case of DP/DR. Because DP/DR is closely related to anxiety, people get more frustrated and anxious especially if they do not know what is the root of their problems, so they tend to become victims of envisioning catastrophic scenarios which causes them more problems with their DP/DR. Again, I very much feel for those, who write they found out about DP/DR after years of suffering from it, and thinking they were the only one with this condition.

Once I found out the name of this thing, and what it means for me, I was much happier than before, and was a sign things were going the right direction. I knew there was nothing physically wrong with my brain, and that I was not going insane, that I was not going to lose control.

But also other things have helped me much. Acceptance is the key for me. I tried to accept the symptoms, and just try to live - no matter what I feel. The next big thing is activity - immersion in any kind of activity is beneficial. When these two things combine, the results are very pleasing - Actually a few days ago, It was around two oclock and I was sitting in class and all of a sudden I realized that for the whole day I didn't think about my DP even for one second, and throughout the whole day so far I was 100% OK. On one hand it amazed me, on the other hand it caused me to think again about it, and guess what? Yes, I started to feel DPed again. But after the end of school i just immersed myself in another activity and I was OK again. Which is just a proof that DP/DR is just in our heads, and that it is very closely related to anxiety.

As I said, im doing really good right now....my DP is completely gone now, my anxiety level is much much lower, and my DR kicks in only outside, but it's also milder than ever. Maybe the SSRIs are starting to kick in finally after a motnh of taking them...I'm taking a european equivalent of Celexa. So I don't know, but since I've been taking them I tend to be more relaxed and laid back...

Well, I wish everyone good luck with fighting their DP/DR, and hope this advice will prove helpful for someone at least....


----------



## frony (Apr 2, 2006)

Well, seems nobody's interest in my story 

Anyway a brief update: After 8 days of feeling 95-100% I slipped back into it. That's the bad news. But the good news is, I don't really care anymore. Well, to tell the truth I do, but if this happened to me 2 months ago (as in being DPed as ever after a long episode of nearly total healthiness) I'd probably seriously consider jumping off a cliff. Now it's not troubling me so much. I guess I completely accepted what is this whole thing about and I just learned to live somehow with it. My DP now is somewhat different than before - now it feels like a solely perceptual problem, while before I was always afraid of losing my mind, and of losing the connection with reality. Also I think it helps to accept that there will be sometimes bad days after the good ones no matter what you do, so don't let you feel outraged about it, just remember, that if you could experience fine days before it probably means you will be able to experience them in the future, and today is just today, and tomorrow will be surely different.

I'm happy even though I'm mildly DPed again....the periods of almost total healthiness are getting longer and longer, and bad days are also not so bad as before, so I guess I'm heading the right direction....

Thanks for reading this


----------



## Guyver-Gabriel (Oct 29, 2005)

I m glad to hear you're improving. I ve been having the same vibe as you lately. like DP is now nothing but some kind of slight perceptual problem and lke the void doesnt seem that horrible anymore yet, it still feels like smth s missing but i cant seem to be bothered about it.i'd say you're on the right tracks.but its jsut me.

Gabriel


----------



## CB123 (Feb 7, 2006)

You have some good reasoning. Let me guess: marijuana induced?

You must see dp as it is, a dissacosiative disorder, meaning that the disorder cannot be present with other conditions, and is typically seen with other anxiety-related disorders.

I think the whole NODID is pretty much bullshit. Everyone who complains is OBSESSED! Drugs can lead to panic attacks, and during panic attacks, you experience high levels of dp. When you constantly think about, say, what happened that night, you will start to feel that you felt before, depersonalization.

OCDers are warned about psychaitry. Typically when studying at school to become a psyc, many ocders convice themselves that they have a disorder, and become completely detached from reality.

Coming to this site is a compulsion that we must resist. We must first recongize this as a compulsion, and not beneficial.

Now, do as I did and help yourself. I am 100% cured because I KNOW that I am right.

The little bit you said about not thinking about it is key. See what happens when you don't think about it for a good hour? Imagine what happens when you take your mind off of it for a week.

I'm still waiting on my post for the affect on THC w/ DP. I have continued to smoke marijuana, which elimated my fear, and it makes me happy.

You really should not trust anyone on this website, even don't take my shit as credible. See a psyc and talk to her. Ask her if you have DPD?


----------



## frony (Apr 2, 2006)

CB123, you're guess is correct. I also think marijuana cannot induce DPD, that our DP is just a result of anxiety and post-traumatic stress. But even knowing that I think that overcoming you fears and smoking pot again, is not the right thing to do. Sure maybe it worked for you, but I know people on this board for whom it just worsened the DP symptoms. You can accept the DP fully and not smoke a joint again in your life. At least I'm not planning to.

And about coming to this site as a compulsion - that's an interesting thought, maybe even a true one, for example, personally I'm on this site everyday and I'm sure I would feel miserable if I didn't come here and check out the new posts some day. But I think there still is some benefit in coming here...although on the other you can find here a lot of disheartening and negative stuff.


----------



## CB123 (Feb 7, 2006)

Where do you find those who have suffered more from smoking again? If I was them, I would smoke until I completely forgot about it. I'm sure they just smoked, and while smoking were thinking: shit, what if this makes it worse? Its all about your perception man. If you think it will fuck you up, it will, if you think it will cure you, it will.

If the diesase is psychosomatic, the cure must be also.


----------

